# Linksys E2000 vs. E3000 vs. E3200



## josh088

Hi everyone, I am moving and will need to purchase a wireless router for my new place. These are the 3 I am looking at, I am curious as to what performance differences will I see between the 3? I plan on having my desktop hard wired into the router on the 2nd floor and then we will have 2 laptops, as well as a PS3, Wii, and 2 Blackberry’s using the wireless at this time. Thanks in advance for your suggestions! I apologize if I missed some other posts on these units, I did a quick search and didn’t find much.


----------



## Vipernitrox

First off, what's a e3200? Never seen one of those and i can't seem to find them either.

I'd get both. The e3000 as the main wireless router (i assume you already have modem?) To support all of the stuff using wireless N + G. It's a full dual band router meaning it'll send out a N and a G signal.
The e2000 i'd set up as a secondary router especially for the wii. The wii only supports wep encryption which sucks big time (with common software brute forced within half an hour). Which means that person will be able to sniff your network traffic. If you setup the second router with wep just for your wii it'll be separate from the other network. You just need to look into blocking routing to your other subnet.

edit: if you want to spend some time unlocking some extra features you could flash dd-wrt onto the routers. they're both supported.


----------



## josh088

Thanks for the input, I appreciate it. Here is a link to some info on the E3200 http://www.bing.com/shopping/linksys-e3200-high-performance-dual-band-n-router-wireless/p/1411756F3520DB630001?q=linksys+e3200&lpq=linksys%20e3200&FORM=HURE


----------

